# 95 Altima Automatic in limp mode



## Fender Twin (Nov 15, 2010)

What would cause my Auto Tranny go into limp mode? It will not downshift. This happened at the same time my climate control quit working. The O/D light does not come on anymore.
Gene


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Fender Twin said:


> What would cause my Auto Tranny go into limp mode? It will not downshift. This happened at the same time my climate control quit working. The O/D light does not come on anymore.
> Gene


does the car rev past 3k? 

Try resetting the ecu with the screw on the drivers side of the ecu behind the panel to the right of the gas pedal. turn all the way right then left. when key is on engine off. watch for codes on check engine light then turn screw right to the stop the all the way left again to reset all codes.


----------

